# Разное > Толкучка >  Продаю книги по военной истории. Пересылка бесплатно.

## Казанец

см. список от 25.06.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список на 09.07.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.07.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 20.08.2018.

----------


## off-topic-off

> *При покупке на общую сумму от 1000 рублей и более пересылка по РФ за мой счёт.*
> 
> 
> С.Чертопруд. Научно-техническая разведка. Олма-Пресс, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р. 
> 
> Оплата: перевод на карточку Сбербанка, Золотая Корона, ну и почтовый перевод конечно, кому как удобнее. Писать лучше сразу на электронку:
> kazanec2007@gmail.com


[FLOAT][/FLOAT]


Чертопруда я бы купил

----------


## Казанец

> Чертопруда я бы купил


Что мешает?

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 04.09.2018.

----------


## Казанец

Список по состоянию на 04.09.2018.

*При покупке на общую сумму от 1000 рублей и более пересылка по РФ за мой счёт.*

*Книги:*
B.Henderson, C.Morris. War in Our Time. Doubleday, New York 1942. Зачитана сильно. – 2000р.
И.Сталин. Вопросы ленинизма. Политиздат, Москва 1952 Зачитана. - 1000р.
M.Gilbert. The Second World War. A Complete History. Henry Holt Owl Book, New York 1991 Состояние хорошее. – 750р. 
B.Gunston. American Warplanes. Crescent Books, New York 1986. Состояние идеальное – 750р.
R.Burns. Wojna na Pacyfiku 1937-1945. Польский репринт издания Bison Books 1992. Польский только текст, качество всей книги американское. Состояние идеальное. – 750р.
А.Штенцель. История войн на море. Эксмо, Москва 2002. Двухтомник, продаётся одним лотом. Состояние идеальное. – 500р.
J.Kroulik & B.Rouzicka. Vojenske Rakety. Nase Vojsko Praha 1985. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
B.Gunston. World War II British Aircraft. Salamander, New York 1985 Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
T.Krolikiewicz. Polski Samolot I Barwa. WMON Warszawa 1981. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
T.Krolikiewicz. Szybowce Transportowe. WMON, Warszawa 1985. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
G.Schmitt. Fliegende Kisten. Transpress Berlin 1985 Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
М.Мельтюхов. Упущенный шанс Сталина. Вече, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. - 250р.
А.Зайончковский. Первая мировая война. АСТ, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
Редколлегия. Дирижабли на войне. Харвест, Минск 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
Редколлегия. Энциклопедия Третьего рейха. Локид-Миф, Москва 1996. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
П.Смит. Закат владыки морей. АСТ Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
В.Рохмистров. Авиация великой войны. АСТ, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
Т.Полак, К.Шоурз. Асы Сталина 1918-1953. Эксмо, Мосва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
А.Яковлев. Советские самолёты. Наука, Москва 1975. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
Редколлегия. Авиация в России. Машиностроение Москва 1988. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
М.Арие. Дирижабли. Наукова думка Киев 1986. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
Вестфаль-Крейпе-Блюментрит и пр. Роковые решения. Воениздат, Москва 1958. В обновлённом переплёте. – 100р.
Черникенич. Великие битвы ХХ века. Мартин, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Е.Королёва, В.Рудник. Соперники орлов. Воениздат, Москва 1981. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Шахурин. Крылья победы. Политиздат, Москва 1985. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Чуев. Проклятые солдаты. Предатели на стороне III рейха. Эксмо, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Оккупация. Правда и мифы. АСТ, Москва 2005. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Э.Пусэп. Тревожное небо. Ээсти Раамат, Таллин 1978. Зачитана. – 100р.
А.Широкорад. Чудо-оружие СССР. Вече, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Ф.Руге. ВМФ III рейха 1939-1945. Центрполиграф, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Уткин. Россия над бездной 1918-1941. Русич, Смоленск 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Сборник. В небе Китая 1937-1940. Наука, Москва 1980. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Тайны Второй мировой. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Славин. Секретное оружие III рейха. Вече, Москва 1999. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Лаврёнов. Крах III рейха. АСТ, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
В.Головушкин. Вторая мировая война. Битва за Африку: взгляд из России. АСТ, Москва 2001. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
V.Svoboda. Vrtulniky. Nase Vojsko, Praha 1979. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Красильников. Планеры СССР. Машиностроение, Москва 1991. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Редколлегия. Авиация в России. Машиностроение, Москва 1988. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Тайны Финской войны. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Редколлегия. Загадки ленд-лиза. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Редколлегия. На грани возможного. Знание, Москва 1990. Состояние идеальное. - 100р.
В.Аккуратов. Лёд и пепел. Современник, Москва 1984. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Редколлегия. Самолёты ОКБ Ильюшина. Машиностроение, Москва 1985. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Н.Кузнецов. На далёком меридиане. Наука, Москва 1988. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
У.Нобиле. Крылья над полюсом. Мысль, Москва 1984. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
А.Орлов. Секретное оружие третьего рейха. Наука, Москва 1975. Зачитана. – 100р.
М.Арлазоров. Винт и крыло. Знание, Москва 1988. Зачитана. – 100р.
М.Арлазоров. Фронт идёт через КБ. Знание, Москва 1987. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
П.Стефановский. Триста неизвестных. Воениздат, Москва 1978. Зачитана сильно. – 100р.
Г.Голубев. В паре с сотым. ДОСААФ, Москва 1974. Зачитана сильно. – 100р.
В.Дмитриев. Советское подводное кораблестроение. Воениздат, Москва 1990. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
T.Malinowski. Lotnicy swiata. WKL, Warszawa 1985. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
К.Беккер. Военные дневники Люфтваффе. Центрполиграф, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
В.Бережков. С дипломатической миссией в Берлин 1940-1941. АПН, Москва 1966. Зачитана сильно. - 100р.
Л.Пиллар. Подводная война. Центрполиграф, Москва 2007. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
И.Шелест. С крыла на крыло. Молодая Гвардия, Москва 1977. Зачитана сильно. – 100р.
Х.Томас. Гражданская война в Испании. Центрполиграф, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р. 
В.Доценко. Мифы и легенды Российского флота. Полигон, СПб 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Г.Фейс. Черчилль-Рузвельт-Сталин. Центрполиграф, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Изаксон. Советское вертолётостроение. Машиностроение, Москва 1981. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Ю.Каторин, Ю.Коршунов. Парадоксы военной истории. Полигон, СПб 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Козлов. Советско-финская война. Взгляд с той стороны. Tornado, Рига 1997. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.  *резерв*
Редколлегия. Военные разведчики ХХ века. Литература, Минск 1998. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
А.Тарас. Вторая мировая война на море. Харвест, Минск 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Курзенков. Под нами земля и море. Воениздат, Москва 1960. Зачитана. - 100р.
М.Курушин. Стальные гробы рейха. Вече, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Ф.Мероньо. В небе Испании. Воениздат, Москва 1975. Зачитана сильно. - 100р.
Ф.Мероньо. И снова в бой. Воениздат, Москва 1977. Состояние хорошее. - 100р.
Г.Мэйсон. Прорыв в небо. История Люфтваффе. Вече, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Шишов. Россия и Япония. История военных конфликтов. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Р.Баландин, С.Миронов. Заговоры и борьба за власть от Ленина до Хрущёва. Вече, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Третий рейх: мифы и действительность.Эксмо, Москва 2005. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Пресняков. Над волнами Балтики. Воениздат, Москва 1979. Зачитана. - 100р.
Редколлегия. Крылья над океаном. Молодая гвардия, Москва 1982. Состояние хорошее. 100р.
В.Силантьев. Воздушные разведчики. Молодая гварлия, Москва 1983. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
Д.Соболев. Рождение самолёта: первые проекты и конструкции. Машиностроение, Москва 1988. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
А.Тарас. Военно-морское соперничество и конфликты 1919-1939. АСТ, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Т.Тулейя, Д.Вудворд. Сумерки морских богов. АСТ, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. - 100р.
П.Цупко. Над просторами северных морей. Молодая гвардия, Москва 1981. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.

*Периодические издания:* 
Stavime plastikove modely выпуск 1. 100р. 
Stavime plastikove modely выпуск 2. 100р. 
Stavime plastikove modely выпуск 5. 100р. 
Авиация и время 5/2000 100р. 
Крылья Родины 6/1983 50р. 
Крылья Родины 7/1984 50р. 
Крылья Родины 3/1985 50р. 
Крылья Родины 5/1985 50р. 
Крылья Родины 5/1992 50р. 
Крылья Родины 6/1992 50р. 
Крылья Родины 7/1992 50р. 
Крылья Родины 3/1993 50р. 
Крылья Родины 5/1993 50р. 
Мир авиации 1/1993 50р. 
Мир авиации 2/1993 50р. 
Мир авиации 3/1993 50р. 

Оплата: перевод на карточку Сбербанка, Золотая Корона, ну и почтовый перевод конечно, кому как удобнее. Писать лучше сразу на электронку:
kazanec2007@gmail.com

----------


## Казанец

> Чертопруда я бы купил


Ну вот и забрали Чертопруда, как и многие другие книги. И без всяких там "бы".

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 09.10.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.10.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 07.11.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 26.11.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.12.2018.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 07.01.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 22.01.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 10.02.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 24.02.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 12.03.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 26.03.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 09.04.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 23.04.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 14.05.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 28.05.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 25.10.2019.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 15.05.2020.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 01.06.2020.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 21.06.2020.

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 06.07.2020.

----------


## Казанец

---------------------------

----------


## Казанец

см. список по состоянию на 12.01.2021.

----------


## Казанец

*При покупке товара на общую сумму не менее 1000 р. пересылка по РФ за мой счёт*
список по состоянию на 12.01.2021.

*Книги*
B.Henderson, C.Morris. War in Our Time. Doubleday, New York 1942. Зачитана сильно. – 2000р.
A.Preston. Aircraft Carriers. Bison Books, London 1989. Состояние идеальное. – 1500р.
Редколлегия TIME-LIFE BOOKS. The Luftwaffe. Time-Life Books, Alexandria 1982, Состояние идеальное - 1000р.
И.Сталин. Вопросы ленинизма. Политиздат, Москва 1952 Зачитана. - 1000р.
B.Gunston. American Warplanes. Crescent Books, New York 1986. Состояние идеальное – 1000р.
R.Burns. Wojna na Pacyfiku 1937-1945. Польский репринт издания Bison Books 1992. Польский только текст, качество всей книги американское. Состояние идеальное. – 750р.
M.Gilbert. The Second World War. A Complete History. Henry Holt Owl Book, New York 1991. Состояние хорошее. – 750р.
А.Штенцель. История войн на море. Эксмо, Москва 2002. Двухтомник, продаётся одним лотом. Состояние идеальное. – 500р.
П.Дузь. История воздухоплавания и авиации в России. Машиностроение, Москва 1981-1989. Двухтомник, продаётся одним лотом. Состояние хорошее. – 500р.
Редколлегия. СССР-Германия 1939-1941. Москлас, Вильнюс 1989. Двухтомник, продаётся одним лотом. Зачитана. – 500р.
J.Kroulik & B.Rouzicka. Vojenske Rakety. Nase Vojsko, Praha 1985. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
B.Gunston. World War II British Aircraft. Salamander, New York 1985. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
В.Дмитриев. Советское подводное кораблестроение. Воениздат, Москва 1990. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
T.Krolikiewicz. Polski Samolot I Barwa. WMON, Warszawa 1981. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
T.Krolikiewicz. Szybowce Transportowe. WMON, Warszawa 1985. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
Редколлегия. Энциклопедия Третьего рейха. Локид-Миф, Москва 1996. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
П.Смит. Закат владыки морей. АСТ, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
А.Тарас. Военно-морское соперничество и конфликты 1919-1939. Харвест, Минск 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
М.Мельтюхов. Упущенный шанс Сталина. Вече, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
Т.Полак, К.Шоурз. Асы Сталина 1918-1953. Эксмо, Мосва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 250р.
А.Яковлев. Советские самолёты. Наука, Москва 1975. Состояние хорошее. – 250р.
В.Аккуратов. Лёд и пепел. Современник, Москва 1984. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Р.Баландин, С.Миронов. Заговоры и борьба за власть от Ленина до Хрущёва. Вече, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
К.Беккер. Военные дневники Люфтваффе. Центрполиграф, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Вестфаль-Крейпе-Блюментрит и пр. Роковые решения. Воениздат, Москва 1958. В обновлённом переплёте. – 100р.
Г.Голубев. В паре с сотым. ДОСААФ, Москва 1974. Зачитана сильно. – 100р.
В.Доценко. Мифы и легенды Российского флота. Полигон, СПб 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Дресвянин. Секретная война. Феникс, Ростов-на-Дону 1998. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Изаксон. Советское вертолётостроение. Машиностроение, Москва 1981. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Ю.Каторин, Ю.Коршунов. Парадоксы военной истории. Полигон, СПб 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Красильников. Планеры СССР. Машиностроение, Москва 1991. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
М.Курушин. Стальные гробы рейха. Вече, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Лаврёнов. Крах III рейха. АСТ, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
T.Malinowski. Lotnicy swiata. WKL, Warszawa 1985. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
Г.Мэйсон. Прорыв в небо. История Люфтваффе. Вече, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Л.Пиллар. Подводная война. Центрполиграф, Москва 2007. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Редколлегия. Военные разведчики ХХ века. Литература, Минск 1998. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
Редколлегия. Загадки ленд-лиза. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Редколлегия. На грани возможного. Знание, Москва 1990. Состояние идеальное. - 100р.
Редколлегия. Самолёты ОКБ Ильюшина. Машиностроение, Москва 1985. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Ф.Руге. ВМФ III рейха 1939-1945. Центрполиграф, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Сборник. В небе Китая 1937-1940. Наука, Москва 1980. Состояние хорошее. – 100р.
V.Svoboda. Vrtulniky. Nase Vojsko, Praha 1979. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Славин. Секретное оружие III рейха. Вече, Москва 1999. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Оккупация. Правда и мифы. АСТ, Москва 2005. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Тайны Второй мировой. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Б.Соколов. Тайны Финской войны. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
П.Стефановский. Триста неизвестных. Воениздат, Москва 1978. Зачитана сильно. – 100р.
А.Тарас. Вторая мировая война на море. Харвест, Минск 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Х.Томас. Гражданская война в Испании. Центрполиграф, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Т.Тулейя, Д.Вудворд. Сумерки морских богов. АСТ, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. - 100р.
А.Уткин. Россия над бездной 1918-1941. Русич, Смоленск 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Г.Фейс. Черчилль-Рузвельт-Сталин. Центрполиграф, Москва 2003. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
Черникенич. Великие битвы ХХ века. Мартин, Москва 2002. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
С.Чуев. Проклятые солдаты. Предатели на стороне III рейха. Эксмо, Москва 2004. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Шахурин. Крылья Победы. Политиздат, Москва 1985. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
А.Шишов. Россия и Япония. История военных конфликтов. Вече, Москва 2000. Состояние идеальное. – 100р.
М.Арлазоров. Винт и крыло. Знание, Москва 1988. Зачитана. – 50р.
М.Арлазоров. Фронт идёт через КБ. Знание, Москва 1987. Состояние хорошее. – 50р.
В.Бережков. С дипломатической миссией в Берлин 1940-1941. АПН, Москва 1966. Зачитана сильно. - 50р.
А.Козлов. Советско-финская война. Взгляд с той стороны. Tornado, Рига 1997. Состояние идеальное. – 50р.
Н.Кузнецов. На далёком меридиане. Наука, Москва 1988. Состояние идеальное. – 50р.
С.Курзенков. Под нами земля и море. Воениздат, Москва 1960. Зачитана. - 50р.
У.Нобиле. Крылья над полюсом. Мысль, Москва 1984. Состояние хорошее. – 50р.
А.Орлов. Секретное оружие третьего рейха. Наука, Москва 1975. Зачитана. – 50р.
Редколлегия. Крылья над океаном. Молодая гвардия, Москва 1982. Состояние хорошее. 50р.

*Периодические издания*
Stavime plastikove modely выпуск 1. 100р.
Stavime plastikove modely выпуск 2. 100р.
Stavime plastikove modely выпуск 5. 100р.
Крылья Родины 6/1983 50р.
Крылья Родины 7/1984 50р.
Крылья Родины 3/1985 50р.
Крылья Родины 5/1985 50р.
Крылья Родины 5/1992 50р.
Крылья Родины 6/1992 50р.
Крылья Родины 7/1992 50р.
Крылья Родины 3/1993 50р.
Крылья Родины 5/1993 50р.

Оплата на карту СБ. На сайте бываю редко, писать лучше сразу на электронку kazanec2007@gmail.com

----------

